# Just left my husband. Now what?



## Kt64 (Jan 30, 2021)

Last night I told my husband I want a divorce after being unhappy for a long time. He has been emotionally abusive for years and I’ve finally woken up to it and decided to leave. He got upset and angry (naturally) and I went to a friends house and stayed the night. 

Now it’s the morning and I don’t know what to do. I’m only 32 so I guess the next step is to tell my parents but I’m dreading it. What do I do next? Any advice please.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

See an attorney to get the process started. In the meantime, therapy would be beneficial to focus on how to heal from abuse, as well as to help prevent getting yourself into another abusive relationship in the future (AKA fixing your picker).

Curious...in what ways was he emotionally abusive?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Were there steps before telling your husband like meeting with an attorney? You have to do that & then you have to figure out your living arrangements & how to split the money. You do have to tell family & friends. In the short term try to focus on the practical. You will have plenty of time to deal with the emotional after the move.


----------

